# Deep Fried Rice Balls, do the egg yolks matter ??



## larry_stewart (Jul 6, 2008)

I have a patient who makes and brings in her Italian Deep Fried Rice Balls for us at the office.  Finally, someone asked her for the recipe.  SHe gave a basic recipe/ list of ingredients.  I will attempt to make them , but the ingredients call for 2 egg yolks.  For some reason, egg yolks kinda skeevs me a little ( dont know why) so I was wondering if I can just leave them out.  DO they add to the consistency?  Flavor? Binder? .....

Here are the list of ingredients.
16oz ricotta
parmesan cheese
Mozzarella cheese
parsley
salt/ pepper
2 egg yolks
Long grain rice cooked and dried

Mix all together and make balls out of them 

Whip egg whites.
Dip the balls in egg whites
then roll in bread crumbs 
deep fry

So again, what purpose do the egg yolks have in this recipe?  And would it make much of a difference if I left them out?


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 6, 2008)

I would think they contribute to the binding. Not sure what else you can use, someone else probably does though.


----------



## QSis (Jul 6, 2008)

I'd put them in, Larry.  Almost all of the recipes for arancini I've seen use the eggs in the rice mixture.

I LOVE to eat these things, but have never tried making them.  Good luck!  YUM!

Lee


----------



## stinemates (Jul 6, 2008)

You could substitute apple sauce.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 6, 2008)

The yolks bind the rice ball together.  Without it, you may end up with flavored rice spread over the bottom of your fryer.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 6, 2008)

Try it with just using egg whites and let us know your results.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 6, 2008)

IC, that sounds fun. Might make a much crisper on the outside, fluffier in the inside type of thing.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 6, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> .  DO they add to the consistency?  Flavor? Binder? .....



and all of the above.

richness in both the texture and flavor, and makes a great binder.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 6, 2008)

If you're interested Larry (or anyone) I have a lighter, baked version, whites only. 
Not as great as fried but it works in a pinch!


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 6, 2008)

Sure, Id be curious to try that recipe also.   Im trying to stay away from fried foods.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 6, 2008)

imho, arancini are not an everyday food for me.  If I'm going to eat them, I want them done "right."  Not a "light" version.


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 15, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> If you're interested Larry (or anyone) I have a lighter, baked version, whites only.
> Not as great as fried but it works in a pinch!


 

Suzi could you post your recipe?? I have some leftover rice and wanted to try making some rice balls!!!


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 15, 2008)

it's from a cookbook I'll have to PM it...
hopefully I stil have a copy from what I sent to larry so I dont have to type it again!!! 
Larry, did you make them yet?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 15, 2008)

Arancini or suppli are the best way to utilize the leftover risotto from the previous day.  We make risotto with carnaroli rice and it gets sticky enough to hold themselves together, then a piece of mozzarella in the centre will help as another binder.  There is no need for eggs in the mixture though we do use some beaten eggs for the coating.


----------



## Calya (Jul 15, 2008)

My mom makes something similar and the yolk is helpful to bind them.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 15, 2008)

Havnt made them yet.  Too busy dreaming about those cucumbers in between treating patients but im sure ill give it a go soon.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 15, 2008)

LOL Larry!!! I have this one tooth that......  kidding. 
Do you still have a copy of it in your PM's?
If so could you forward it to GrantsKat I deleted it. Oops.


----------

